# Verslavingen > Roken >  Stoppen met roken: cognitieve en gedragsmethoden - Artikel

## Leontien

*Stoppen met roken, is in alle omstandigheden een goed idee, maar in de praktijk blijkt het vaak moeilijk te zijn. Zit het allemaal in het hoofd? Nee, roken werkt net als andere drugs verslavend, inclusief fysieke effecten. Maar u kunt uw hoofd wel gebruiken om makkelijker te kunnen stoppen met roken, onder meer door een beroep te doen op de cognitieve en gedragstherapie.*


*Cognitieve therapie om te stoppen met roken* 

U kunt uw gedachten aan het werk zetten als u wilt stoppen met *roken*. Dat noemt men cognitief werken. 

In een eerste tijd kunt u trainen door in uw hoofd op zoek te gaan naar negatieve gedachten in verband met *roken*. Een paar voorbeelden:
- Stoppen met *roken*, ik zal het nooit kunnen;
- Het is te moeilijk;
- Ik heb niet genoeg wilskracht;
- Wat is het nut van zoveel inspanningen?
- Iedereen hervalt in zijn oude (rook)gewoonten, het is zo goed als onmogelijk om te stoppen met *roken*.

Na het opsporen van uw gedachten met negatieve connotaties, kunt u in een tweede tijd de 'slechte' gedachten vervangen door positieve en realistische denkbeelden. Een paar voorbeelden:
- Ik zal me beter voelen als ik stop met *roken*;
- Ik wil mijn kinderen graag het goede voorbeeld geven;
- Het is goed en beter voor mijn baby als ik niet meer rook;
- Ik zal beter en makkelijker kunnen sporten;
- Ik zal een mooiere huid hebben als ik niet langer rook;
- Ik zal makkelijker een erectie krijgen;
- Niet roken is een kwestie van methode en niet een kwestie van willen;
- Ik wil echt wel stoppen met *roken*;
- Er zijn veel mensen met veel grotere problemen die veel moeilijker op te lossen zijn;
- Binnen enkele maanden zullen de (tijdelijke) stopmoeilijkheden een peulenschil lijken;
- In crisissituaties, wanneer men trek krijgt in een sigaret:
o De trek in een sigaret zal snel weer over gaan (de zin om te *roken* komt en gaat en als hij komt is hij snel weer weg);
o Ik weet dat de crisis maar een minuutje duurt;
o Ik heb al eens een crisis doorgemaakt zonder naar een sigaret te grijpen. Dat wil zeggen dat ik er toe in staat ben;
o Probeer aan iets leuks te denken om uw gevoel van gemis te doen verdwijnen: vakantie, vrienden, een activiteit waar u dol op bent;
o Zie uzelf als een studieobject dat geobserveerd wordt. In plaats van u te concentreren op het gemis, kunt u zich de volgende vragen stellen: wat voel ik? Voel ik het in mijn buik, mijn hoofd of mijn mond? Welke emoties gaan er nu door me heen, welke gevoelens en welke gewaarwordingen? 

- Als u probeert om te stoppen met *roken*, dan moet u zichzelf aanmoedigen! Geef uzelf complimentjes: mooi zo, proficiat, doe zo voort, hoera, je bent geweldig, je hebt het bijna gehaald, hou vol! Enz. 


*Gedragsvoorbereiding om te stoppen met roken*


Op het vlak van gedrag, kunt u zich met de volgende tips voorbereiden op het stoppen met *roken*. U kunt beginnen met minder te roken om het stoppen te vergemakkelijken: 
- Zoek uit welke situaties voor u automatisch verbonden zijn met een sigaret: bij het opstaan, na de maaltijd, na of met een kopje koffie, bij het telefoneren, het autorijden, na het werk, na het bedrijven van de liefde, enz. 
- Denk na over de emoties die u aanzetten om een sigaret op te steken: woede, vermoeidheid, angst, stress, honger, enz. 
- Zeg uzelf het volgende: 'beetje bij beetje zal ik minder automatisch een sigaret opsteken'. Bijvoorbeeld: ik ga niet meer roken bij het drinken van een kopje koffie. 

Gedragstips bij het stoppen met roken:
- Zoek naar een manier om de contexten waarin u makkelijk naar een sigaret grijpt te veranderen. Bijvoorbeeld: ik neem geen koffie na het eten!;
- Probeer een aangename bezigheid te vinden om het roken of het verlangen ernaar te vervangen: eet een stuk fruit, drink een glas water, maak een kruiswoordraadsel of een sudoku, telefoneer met een leuke vriend of vriendin, maak werk van uw make-up, enz. 
- Bedenk een fysieke activiteit om de trek in een sigaret te verjagen: ga even tuinieren, ga een beetje touwtjespringen, loop de trappen of en af, ga fietsen of neem de hometrainer! 

Stoppen met *roken* is geen kwestie van wilskracht, maar wel een kwestie van methode. Cognitieve en gedragstherapie kunnen, als ze goed toegepast worden, het ergste vermijden als u gaat stoppen met *roken*, ze kunnen u helpen als een vriend die het goed met u meent, een vriend die u aanmoedigt en helpt om te slagen in uw poging.


Bron: http://www.e-gezondheid.be/nl/tijdsc...01-281-art.htm

----------


## Wendy

Positivisme helpt wel bij het stoppen

----------


## ppolleke

Van 50 naar 0 sigaretten in 3 dagen.
www.StopNuMetRoken.com 
Het boekje kost +-30.00euro en werkt via het 'cognitieve'.
Het werkt zonder(?!)wilskracht maar je moet natuurlijk wel echt 'Echt' echt willen stoppen.
Eigen ervaring: het boekje telt amper 211 bladzijden en over halfweg was ik alreeds gestopt...ongelooflijk. Na 2 jaar heb ik vooral tussen rokers wel de herinnering en af en toe een mini-craving van 1 minuutje ofzo...maar bah...neen nooit meer roken.

----------

